# New (To me) 826



## jdnh (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi Guys:

I picked up this JD 826 for $240 earlier this winter. It starts on the first pull and had no problem with the two feet of snow we had last week. 

The Engine Model/Serial # is HM80-155 317L 6262C. I believe the first 6 in the serial # is the last digit of the year of manufacture. Would you guys agree with my conclusion that it was built in 1986? The Serial number on the blower it self cannot be read beyond M00826X.

Am I missing the differential locking nut on the left wheel and can anyone point me to the manuals?


Thanks


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Best to go to your local dealer and pull it up on the system tell them the part you are looking for. I tried the web site, not the easiest to navigate. Are you in NH ? If you are near the seacoast at all, Rozencrantz in East Kingston is pretty good for parts, there are others up by Rochester and around. Just assumed by your name you may be.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum jdnh. I would guess your blower is a 1976 model by looking at the tread pattern of the tires. Here are links to the engine service manual and a Deere manual which will take a while to download (31 meg). I hope these help.

Deere manual-
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9k1uzy1s5s61ma2/526-726-732-826-832-1032-TM1234-01740.pdf

Tecumseh Engine Manual-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf

Deere Parts-
http://www.greenfarmparts.com/John-Deere-Snow-Blower-Parts-s/373.htm


----------



## jdnh (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. I am from NH, not quite Seacoast but I will give your shop a call. I never would have thought 1976. Its almost 40 years old.

The shear pins are bolts so I wish I had checked to see if the augers would spin freely. I will give it a good going over this summer.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome from the Garden State. Nice lookin blower


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd say '86/7 , engine made around Sept., so possible it attached to an '86 model. My experience with the Deeres is the '70's models had chrome handlebars. '80's the black. You are missing a big azz wing nut on the left drive wheel. It controls the differential. Loose it allows one wheel drive, tight it engages the differential to 2 wheel drive with a slip. "Usually" the 70's machines also had a beige starter switch, but could have been swapped out. The '70's machines typically had the oil drain routed to the right wheel side also.
Explanation of the wing nut assembly:
http://www.opeonthenet.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=8666&p=80774


----------



## jdnh (Jan 30, 2015)

JT,
Thanks for that link. It looks like they lost the wingnut and replaced it with two regular nuts. I have bookmarked it for my summer teardown.


By the way, I find it hard to believe but tractorhouse.Com is asking around 700$ for these.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

jdnh, They are a beast of a machine when running correctly. I set mine up with an impeller kit and it would easily throw fresh snow 40 feet. Slush 10-15. I struggled finding parts for mine and went over to the orange side for the ease of parts. I did love it when I had it though. Check your wheel axle bushings. Easiest way is to prop up the tractor housing and grab a wheel, see how much slop you have up and down. Keeping that area somewhat tight decreases chances of injuring the quite expensive and hard to find differential inside.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

They are wonderful machines. I get to work on 2 of em. Both will be getting a good partial tear down and re-build soon. But they keep going.


----------

